# Who is Viewing This Thread



## MnM24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Could we get this option turned on? I assume many would like to know who is or if anyone is viewing the particular thread that they are on.


----------



## sunni (Aug 29, 2013)

mm i doubt they will do it but request read!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 30, 2013)

Sounds like a Privacy concern! For lurkers.....


----------



## dbkick (Aug 30, 2013)

I AM VIEWING THIS THREAD! 
How fucking hard was that?
Def a nsa/dea/wtf tactic. I'll be no part of this.


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 30, 2013)

All three people who posted before me, know the dope game probably more than us, period. I hope so... lol

Seriously, on a site regarding mostly illegal activity... It will not happen. It's like almost as futile as trying to legalize all drugs, the world is not ready, or something else. When the world is ready for all things to be legalized, (not our lifetimes obviously), then... perhaps. Not until then amigo, sorry.


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2013)

just wanna rub it in that i can see hows read any thread LOL


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> just wanna rub it in that i can see hows read any thread LOL


mod hater, you just made one!






















jusrt kidding. lol, I trust you fucking assholes more than anyone else on this site. lmfao.


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 30, 2013)

btw, i met my kid sunni and all is good in my hood. if you remember the pm's.  and thank you!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 30, 2013)

Sunni knows just how pathetic we are...  back door gal creeping on my creeps...I don't know if I like that


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 30, 2013)

its like a glory hole I personally think its better with a little mystery behind it .


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> btw, i met my kid sunni and all is good in my hood. if you remember the pm's.  and thank you!


im glad i could help in anyways


----------

